# portland/oregon food stamps and bank accounts



## bikegeek666 (Dec 21, 2012)

so i'm planning to go up to portland soon and figure i'll get food stamps there. easiest place to get them that i've ever gone. my question is, for the first time in years, i have a bank account. there's not much in it, but i have one, and any amount could probably count against me. just wondering what anyone knows about how they check it--in the past i've told them i was homeless and jobless and lied about it easily, but didn't have a bank account to put down, so i don't know if i don't report that if they'll find out somehow and deny me the card. any input? thanks!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 21, 2012)

usually there's so little in it i never mention it at all. never been a problem.


----------



## Johnny P (Dec 21, 2012)

Won't be a problem, they never check anything. I was told that by a worker there one time. She basically told me to lie. haha


----------



## Gudj (Dec 22, 2012)

You don't automatically get docked for having a bank account.
Unless you make over $1000 a month and already have a bunch of money, you are fine.
But, if they find out you lie, then you can be sued for all the money they gave you under false pretenses.
So, if you have a bank account with like $200, I would tell them and not risk it.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks gudj, i was kinda leaning to that anyway. definitely not going to have THAT much money, though i'm trying to save from odd jobs i'm doing here/being on unemployment (which will run out soon)...so i might have more. i might withdraw it and keep it as cash for a little bit also.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 13, 2013)

I have homies that have used their facebook page as photo ID. I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------

